# Cokin P Series Filters on a Sigma 10-20



## GeorgeUK (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm looking to get some filters (in particular ND grads for some landscape work) and I've been steered towards the Cokin P Series.

For those that don't know, these are square filters that fit on the front of the lens via an adaptor like so:







My landcape lens is a Sigma 10-20 and I'm worried whether this system would result in vignetting round the edges down towards the 10mm range.

Can anyone confirm/deny and perhaps recommend alternatives.

I'm tempted by the P series, as with the correct adaptor it can be used on multiple lenses.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Steph (Dec 7, 2008)

The Cokin P filters are recommended for lenses from 28mm (35mm cameras) and above and will therefore vignette at the wide end of the 10-22mm lens. You could look at larger filters from Cokin such as the X and Z series. Have a look at their website to see what they recommend for wide angle lenses. That being said, I found that ND grads from Cokin are not truly neutral and sometimes give horrible purple cast to grey skies. Alternatives to Cokin are Lee or Formatt filters. I use both and never had any colour cast issues. Formatt and Lee filters are the same size (100mm) and can be used on a Lee holder, which is very versatile as you can design it to fit your needs (ie with only one slot and a wide angle adapter ring to avoid vignetting on wide angle lenses). Hope that helps.


----------



## Arch (Dec 7, 2008)

The P series can be used with the sigma 10-20... you just need to make sure you buy the proper wide angle filter holder. At 10mm you will get some vignetting but its really not  a problem to work with... i actually like it on alot of my wide shots.


----------



## thereforeiamx (Dec 9, 2008)

i second what steph said. if you want to stick with Cokin, go with the Z or X series. I had the exact same question because I'm looking to buy a Sigma 10-20 also by January


----------

